# Phil. 2:6-11



## cih1355 (Apr 15, 2005)

What does, "did not regard equality with God a thing to be grasped..." mean? What does it mean for Christ to have emptied Himself?


----------



## fredtgreco (Apr 15, 2005)

Calvin is helpful:



> 6. Inasmuch as he was in the form of God. This is not a comparison between things similar, but in the way of greater and less. Christ's humility consisted in his abasing himself from the highest pinnacle of glory to the lowest ignominy: our humility consists in refraining from exalting ourselves by a false estimation. He gave up his right: all that is required of us is, that we do not assume to ourselves more than we ought. Hence he sets out with this -- that, inasmuch as he was in the form of God, he reckoned it not an unlawful thing for him to shew himself in that form; yet he emptied himself. Since, then, the Son of God descended from so great a height, how unreasonable that we, who are nothing, should be lifted up with pride!
> 
> The form of God means here his majesty. For as a man is known by the appearance of his form, so the majesty, which shines forth in God, is his figure. 2 Or if you would prefer a more apt similitude, the form of a king is his equipage and magnificence, shewing him to be a king -- his scepter, his crown, his mantle, 3 his attendants, 4 his judgment-throne, and other emblems of royalty; the form of a consul was -- his long robe, bordered with purple, his ivory seat, his lictors with rods and hatchets. Christ, then, before the creation of the world, was in the form of God, because from the beginning he had his glory with the Father, as he says in John 17:5. For in the wisdom of God, prior to his assuming our flesh, there was nothing mean or contemptible, but on the contrary a magnificence worth of God. Being such as he was, he could, without doing wrong to any one, shew himself equal with God; but he did not manifest himself to be what he really was, nor did he openly assume in the view of men what belonged to him by right.
> 
> ...


----------



## larryjf (May 12, 2005)

I believe not grasping the equality with God has to do with Jesus not gripping tightly onto it. Which relates to how He was able to empty Himself. The emptying has nothing to do with His diety, since He never stopped being God. Rather, it probably refers to His emptying Himself of all the priveleges of Heaven and the glory that He "experienced" to become a man.


----------

